
Mobile app to request Bakkies, Box truck and Towing Van - oluway
https://bakify.co.za
======
oluway
The app works just like UBER. But for people that needs truck to relocate from
one place to another, or transportation of good. It support 3 types of
vehicles. Bakkies, Box truck and Towing van.

Easily request with BAKIFY. 1\. Open the app and set your destination. 2\.
Select a Vehicle Type and Request a driver to pick you up. 3\. Include items
you want to transport in the message box before request (optional). 4\.
Request your Ride and enjoy BAKIFY to your destination.

BAKIFY User app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bakify.www...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bakify.www&hl=en)

BAKIFY Driver app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bakifydriv...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bakifydriver.www&hl=en)

